# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Blauwe handen

## Enna

Hoi,
Ik had laatst plotseling hele grouwe/blauwe handen. Ik was gewoon binnen en het was niet speciaal koud, m`n vingers wel alleen.
Toen ik m`n handen naast die van een vriend hield viel het extra op, echt heel raar van kleur. De volgende dag was het er nog steeds maar al een stuk minder, en vandaag is het helemaal weg. 
Hoe kan dat komen?

----------


## katje45

Hallo Enna,

Misschien ergens ingespannen naar zitten kijken of dingen gedaan?
Hierdoor kan spierspanning door komen en daar kan je blauwe/grauwe en koude handen doorkrijgen.

----------


## Enna

Hoi Katje,
Ik was een gewoon bordspel aan het spelen, niet echt spannend.
Als het toch daarvan komt, blijft die spierspanning dan ook echt 2 dagen aanhouden?

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Spierspanning kan erg lang aanhouden. Bij mij in iedergeval. Zeker in stressvolle tijden.
Maar het hoeft bij jou niet zo te zijn.

----------


## Enna

Ok  :Smile:  dan weet ik voor nu wel genoeg.

----------

